# shorted K-line????



## userpike (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello. 

Recently I have been trying to connect up to my 2002 GTI 1.8t with VCDS-Lite and "ebay" interface that worked flawlessly since 2009. I cannot communicate with ANY control modules anymore. So I tried to connect up with a mk4 golf 2.0 owned by a guy where I work. It wouldn't communicate with his car either BUT I have connected with success to his car in the past.

So I ordered another interface off Ebay. Still no communication with my mk4 GTI and vcds-lite says something about there may be a problem communicating, while using the new interface. I have not had the chance to try the new interface on my coworker's car.

I have an OBD2 code scanner made by a company called Innova. I am able to read the generic DTCs with it and clear the codes successfully. Also, using a program called Custom Settings and The NefMoto software I can connect and communicate with the ECU using the same old "ebay" interface that used to work with VCDS-Lite and 409.1. When I check for OBD compatabilty using vcds-lite it says my car is not obd2 compatable. HUH???? I also hooked it up to my GFs '06 Ford minivan and it gave me the same answer! I checked VCDS-Lite it says its still registered to me. I have uninstalled VCDS-lite and reinstalled etc( saved my licence file)

Could I have a problem with the k-line in my car? I do have one scan saved from vcds-lite that I recorded because I have been trying to diagnose problems with my abs/asr system, but the abs control module had no DTCs( the problem is after 30mph the ASR lite in the dash will blink repeatedly and it feels like the brakes are being tapped repeatedly along with no responce from the gas pedal. I can coast down to around 25mph and get gas pedal responce back and no more blinking ASR light in the dash and the brakes stop being "tapped repeatedly". ALL this goes away if I push the ASR button in the dash so it is switched off) Could this malfunction be messing with the K-line???


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

Go to Options and click Test. What is the exact message?


----------



## userpike (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting up Andy! 

I ran the new ebay interface on my coworker's car and get the same error message as with my car, which is: 

When hitting the test button in the options menu I get these results in a pop up: 


Port status: OK 
Interface Found! 
Type: Serial Pass-through 
Opto/Iso: No 
Ross-Tech Design: No 

Errors have been detected, 
communications will probably be unreliable 
~end 

So I try to connect to the ECU anyway(or any other module) and get this in a pop up: 

Interface status=-2 

Interface not ready! 
Possible Reasons 

*incorrect COM port selected 
*Interface not plugged in 
*Ignition not turned on 
*K-Line stuck 
*Firmware update needed 

For more results, 
use Test on the options screen. 

~end 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
With the FIRST Ebay interface that worked for the last 3 years I get this pop up message when I hit the Test button in the Options menu, which is unchanged from the past except sometimes the latency would be different but never noticably effected performance: 

Port status: OK 
Interface Found! 
Type: Serial Pass-Through 
Opto/Iso: No 
Ross-Tech Design: No 

Latency Test: Good 
3.9 4.2 5.1 (ms) 

~end 

One thing though: I think the Opto/Iso used to say "yes" but I'm not 100% sure. 

As far as VCDS-Lite OBD2 Campatbility Test 
Test Status: Test Complete 
Result: Car is NOT ISO/OBD-ll Compatible! 
If this car is a VW/AUDI/Seat/Skoda 
Try SELECT-> Individual Controllers 

~end 

No matter what, I get a "No Responce from Controller" pop up (older ebay interface) when trying to select individual controllers. 

Here is the last full scan that I performed before everything stopped working: 
VCDS-Lite Version: Release 1.1 
Saturday, 11 February 2012, 23:48:32:30853 


Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV 
Scan: 01,02,03,08,15,16,17,19,22,29,35,36,37,39,46,47,55,56,57,75,76 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.LBL 
Controller: 06A 906 032 HS 
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0007 
Coding: 07500 
Shop #: WSC 00222 
VCID: 769F1D5E41C9 
9BWDE61J324005868 VWZ7Z0A3893709 
9 Faults Found: 
17705 - Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve (check D.V.!) 
P1297 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
17584 - Bank1: O2 (Lambda) Correction Behind Catalyst: Control Limit Reached 
P1176 - 35-00 - - 
16396 - Bank 1: Camshaft A (Intake): Advance Setpoint not Reached (Over-Retarded) 
P0012 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
16685 - Cylinder 1: Misfire Detected 
P0301 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
16686 - Cylinder 2: Misfire Detected 
P0302 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
16687 - Cylinder 3: Misfire Detected 
P0303 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
16688 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected 
P0304 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
17522 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor; B1 S2: Internal Resistance too High 
P1114 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ASR.LBL 
Controller: 1C0 907 379 D 
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0021505 
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2B29FC2ACA0B 
No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.LBL 
Controller: 1C0 909 605 F 
Component: 08 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0003 
Coding: 12344 
Shop #: WSC 05234 
VCID: 2721001AD6E3 
No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.LBL 
Controller: 1J0 920 906 J 
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V02 
Coding: 05232 
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2F11E83AFE13 
9BWDE61J324005868 VWZ7Z0A3893709 
No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.LBL 
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006 
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: F093AB46A3AD 
No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.LBL 
Controller: 1C0 959 799 C 
Component: 1J Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00065 
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 3701D05A0643 
No fault code found. 

End -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


I have since replaced the rear 02 sensor and Cam Position sensor ( plastic inside was cracked up) which fixed those 3 codes. (Using my OBD2 scanner from Innova, those codes don't show up so I assume they are fixed.)


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Red high lighted is your problem: 
Port status: OK 
Interface Found! 
Type: Serial Pass-through 
Opto/Iso: No 
*Ross-Tech Design: No*


----------



## userpike (Oct 21, 2010)

jetta said:


> Red high lighted is your problem:
> Port status: OK
> Interface Found!
> Type: Serial Pass-through
> ...


 :bs: If that were true, Ross-Tech wouldn't offer a Lite version of their software for "generic" interfaces but cool story bro..


----------



## userpike (Oct 21, 2010)

bump


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

userpike said:


> :bs: If that were true, Ross-Tech wouldn't offer a Lite version of their software for "generic" interfaces but cool story bro..


Don't you understand that you will not get help from Ross-Tech using pirate cable.
Plus they made lite version of software for people who has older version of hardware like 409 cable.
Not for people buying pirate /clone cable.


----------



## userpike (Oct 21, 2010)

jetta said:


> Don't you understand that you will not get help from Ross-Tech using pirate cable.
> Plus they made lite version of software for people who has older version of hardware like 409 cable.
> Not for people buying pirate /clone cable.


From what I gather at the Ross-Tech web site, VCDS-Lite is to be used with 3rd party cables and "dumb" interfaces although they offer no support of any kind for them, not just the old 409.1 cables from Ross Tech. The only interfaces that are "pirated" are the ones that claim to be Ross-Tech interfaces but really aren't, which I don't have. There are however, OBD2 interfaces with FTDI chipsets out there that work fine( What I have that was working for the last 3 years)

My question for this forum is if I have a problem with the K-Line NOT if the interface cable is working properly. ( I know the cable isn't working properly, duh I can't connect) I'm hoping someone will provide some insight to what to look for as far as a shorted K-line, not counting the "aftermarket radio" issue. 

I thought I was clear about the fact I was using VCDS-Lite with a 3rd party interface. (First sentence of my original post..)Still, Andy from Ross tech asked me what exactly shows in the message pop ups, so I posted what I found.

Out of total frustration though, I just purchased a HEX+CAN dongle but I have a feeling I'm still going to have this connect issue. So again, I'm looking for posts about where to check for K-line shorts or if my problem even is one. I thought this forum would be a good place to ask as my searches in the other forums only bring up about the aftermarket radio issue or incomplete threads about K-line issues that don't offer any resolutions. 

So if you're going to post on my thread again, please be on point. Thank you.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

userpike said:


> From what I gather at the Ross-Tech web site, VCDS-Lite is to be used with 3rd party cables and "dumb" interfaces although they offer no support of any kind for them, not just the old 409.1 cables from Ross Tech. The only interfaces that are "pirated" are the ones that claim to be Ross-Tech interfaces but really aren't, which I don't have. There are however, OBD2 interfaces with FTDI chipsets out there that work fine( What I have that was working for the last 3 years)
> 
> My question for this forum is if I have a problem with the K-Line NOT if the interface cable is working properly. ( I know the cable isn't working properly, duh I can't connect) I'm hoping someone will provide some insight to what to look for as far as a shorted K-line, not counting the "aftermarket radio" issue.
> 
> ...


Here is the how to check K-line:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/aftermarket-radio.html


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Captain Pike,

Simple.........:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## userpike (Oct 21, 2010)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Hey Captain Pike,
> 
> Simple.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for posting up Jack. I will do that with the modules, I already tried that with the ABS so far.

fuses are good

grounds are good I think. I loosened and tightend them up, under the battery and such.

What do you mean by "not long for the world"? I can go to the dealer for the firmware update correct? Will they charge?

OIL PSI? I changed the cam position sensor because the plastic inside cracked up and allowed the elecro magnet part of the sensor to bounce around and ground out on the head. That code hasn't come back as far as i can tell with my Innova OBD2 scanner. 

I changed out the rear 02sensor so those 2 codes for it are gone also according to my Innova OBD2 scanner.

"Prepare to verify with WD, basic gages, and RTFB!" What is WD? What is RTFB?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## userpike (Oct 21, 2010)

ok I recieved my new HEX+CAN dongle today and performed a scan. Here are the results:

Monday,07,May,2012,13:04:44:14603
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 (x64)
Data version: 20120401

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN: 9BWDE61J324005868 Mileage: 299720km/186237miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 HS
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G01 0007 
Coding: 07500
Shop #: WSC 00222 
VCID: 76E3529452DC1C9
9BWDE61J324005868 VWZ7Z0A3893709
10 Faults Found:
18057 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1649 - 35-10 - Missing Message from ABS Controller - Intermittent
17705 - Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve (check D.V.!) 
P1297 - 35-00 - 
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-10 - - Intermittent
16685 - Cylinder 1 
P0301 - 35-10 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
16687 - Cylinder 3 
P0303 - 35-10 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
17544 - Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Add) 
P1136 - 35-00 - System too Lean
16688 - Cylinder 4 
P0304 - 35-10 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
16686 - Cylinder 2 
P0302 - 35-10 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
16891 - Idle Control System RPM 
P0507 - 35-10 - Higher than Expected. - Intermittent
16396 - Bank 1: Camshaft A (Intake) 
P0012 - 35-10 - Advance Setpoint not Reached (Over-Retarded) - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 1001
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ASR.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 D
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0021505
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 2B55B3E0891E111
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 08 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0003 
Coding: 12344
Shop #: WSC 05234 
VCID: 275D4FD0C5F6351
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 906 J
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V02 
Coding: 05232
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2F6DA7F0ED066D1
9BWDE61J324005868 VWZ7Z0A3893709
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: F0EFE48CB0B8B29
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 1J Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00065
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 377D9F901556A51
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: 1J Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0003 
Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1C1959802A
Component: 1J Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0002 
3 Faults Found:
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
37-00 - Faulty
01359 - Internal Central Locking Switch; Passenger Side (E198) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


I went ahead and cleared all the codes and reset the adaption values to see which codes come back. I know some are from the battery running down and others shouldn't come back because I replaced a couple parts. I will be putting a few hundred miles on my car in the next day or so so I will post a current scan soon.

I'm pretty sure Im getting the 17544 code because the turbo manifold is cracked and is probubly allowing oxygen into the exhaust. I'm hoping to have that fixed soon( by swapping out to a k04-022 with stainless tubular manifold and 42 DD down pipe. 

I'm a little stumped on the 16396 code. I have a K-revision cam adjuster, I'm thinking will fix that code but not sure exactly( need to do a little more research)

I must say the full version of VCDS is nice. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

You have been warned!

See prior posts...........oh they are gone..........opps!

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## userpike (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a K-revision cam adjuster to replace the old one with, I just need the time to do it. The car is ready for a timing belt service again also. I have the parts, just need to make the time...

I need to figure out the issue I have with the ABS also.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## userpike (Oct 21, 2010)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Ya should ask yourself why that adjuster failed if it was chewed up like a Baby-Ruth candy bar.
> 
> Otherwise you will get the christening of the flying wasp. LOL
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGpQej3o9eo
> ...


funny clips, Caddyshack is one of my favs.


I have this slow oil leak that I haven't mentioned...I forgot to check the dipstick for a lil while and it was so low it wouldn't show up...:facepalm: that code popped up about that time and I never had a chance to erase it because my ebay interface I used with VCDS-Lite stopped working..now I have the real deal dongle. I have cleared the codes and it hasn't come back yet. I'm thinking the turbo seals are wornout, there is oil in my intercooler piping blown past the fmic and banjo seal leak @ the turbo oil inlet.

As far as the timing, I will be doing the timing belt in the next couple weeks and I will changeout the cam chain tensioner to the K-revision part. At this time I dont suspect oil pressure issues but I will look into it. 

I need to get this ABS issue fixed, its so wierd and I can't find anyone who has the problem I have. I will post a video soon.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I would take off the 





:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------

